# Terribilis needs help!



## Austins_Blues (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi all, unfortunately im having an issue with a yellow Terribilis im going to post pictures for you to see whats wrong and hopefully some one can help.. im clueless and cant find any facts about what this could be .. look at the face of this frog

im hoping it just skin without color but today i have noticed what looks to be little blood drops.. i have noticed a few mites in the setup lately .. should i gut everything and start fresh ? does this frog need quarantine? disease? there are 2 others along with this one both of them are fine 

any help is appriciated


----------



## Zippy (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi, it looks like some trauma occurred to the epithelium( skin). Is this one trying to climb and escape, is it challenging a tank mate? I started with 6 orange terriblis in 2015. All grew up fine and were egg laying. Unfortunately I kept litter too moist and foot rot ensued. After isolation and treatment with itraconazole baths, and diluted antibiotic baths I lost all but one due to the advanced progression. The one that survived would bang her nose at cage top. Caused lesions similar to what you show. It healed but very slowly. Pigmentation took about 10 months to come back to normal color. Find out what’s going on, isolate frog and allow to heal. It will be a while but get it separate. You can use triple antibiotic ointment... yes with a q-tip. But time and lots of it is the real meds.🥃


----------



## Austins_Blues (Jun 10, 2018)

alright ill get him separated, i spend a good amount of time watching the group and they all seem to get along well, i bought them from a show as "adults" supposed to be around 11 months old .. the seller had kept them in tubs rather than proper vivarium housing from what i gathered.. so maybe the frog did some damage to himself within that period.. i did buy the frog like this but i saw the blood dots today and figured enough was enough i had to ask what was wrong


----------



## Austins_Blues (Jun 10, 2018)

Zippy said:


> Hi, it looks like some trauma occurred to the epithelium( skin). Is this one trying to climb and escape, is it challenging a tank mate? I started with 6 orange terriblis in 2015. All grew up fine and were egg laying. Unfortunately I kept litter too moist and foot rot ensued. After isolation and treatment with itraconazole baths, and diluted antibiotic baths I lost all but one due to the advanced progression. The one that survived would bang her nose at cage top. Caused lesions similar to what you show. It healed but very slowly. Pigmentation took about 10 months to come back to normal color. Find out what’s going on, isolate frog and allow to heal. It will be a while but get it separate. You can use triple antibiotic ointment... yes with a q-tip. But time and lots of it is the real meds.🥃




what size isolation do you think would be suitable ? ive got some 10 gallons around but i dont want the frog to be crammed


----------



## Zippy (Dec 30, 2015)

Austins_Blues said:


> what size isolation do you think would be suitable ? ive got some 10 gallons around but i dont want the frog to be crammed


A 10 gallon is fine. Add some plant or leaf cover and keep the lights low as the more light the more active they are.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Austins_Blues said:


> what size isolation do you think would be suitable ? ive got some 10 gallons around but i dont want the frog to be crammed


I would put him in a clean 5 or 10 gallon with damp paper towels as a substrate, a coco hut, some clean leaf litter and some plant cuttings for cover to reduce stress. I would change the paper towels daily and clean the whole aquarium weekly. Feed the frog vitamin dusted flies as normal. Others have had success using antibiotic ointments or Silver Sulfadiazine from a vet. Just be careful not to get anything in the nose or mouth of the frog. Calcium gluconate can be used to give the sick frog energy. I found it for sale here: https://www.frogsnthings.com/storefront/index.php/calcium-gluconate-8-ml.html


----------



## Zippy (Dec 30, 2015)

Okapi said:


> I would put him in a clean 5 or 10 gallon with damp paper towels as a substrate, a coco hut, some clean leaf litter and some plant cuttings for cover to reduce stress. I would change the paper towels daily and clean the whole aquarium weekly. Feed the frog vitamin dusted flies as normal. Others have had success using antibiotic ointments or Silver Sulfadiazine from a vet. Just be careful not to get anything in the nose or mouth of the frog. Calcium gluconate can be used to give the sick frog energy. I found it for sale here: https://www.frogsnthings.com/storefront/index.php/calcium-gluconate-8-ml.html


 Keep lights dim more as it will keep the frog calm and helps the healing process. I prefer Silver sulfadiazine cream over triple antibiotics. I think it helps the skin to breath and allows for epithelialization ( new skin) over granulation tissue from the triple antibiotics.


----------



## Austins_Blues (Jun 10, 2018)

sounds good thanks for the advice


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I would also wrap the paper towels up so that they cover the bottom 3 or 4 inches of the tank so he can't see out or isn't tempted to try to jump through the glass. Making it opaque will help this. It does look like trauma and this is the sort of thing that Terribs are prone to, in my experience. Mine have gotten minor dings from jumping up at the feeding cup and hitting something or landing hard. And, because they are Terribs, they always lead with their nose, so that picture you attached didn't surprise me at all.

Hope the frog gets better soon!

Mark


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Encyclia said:


> I would also wrap the paper towels up so that they cover the bottom 3 or 4 inches of the tank so he can't see out or isn't tempted to try to jump through the glass. Making it opaque will help this. It does look like trauma and this is the sort of thing that Terribs are prone to, in my experience. Mine have gotten minor dings from jumping up at the feeding cup and hitting something or landing hard. And, because they are Terribs, they always lead with their nose, so that picture you attached didn't surprise me at all.
> 
> Hope the frog gets better soon!
> 
> Mark


I played a recording to my lone female just to make sure. She went bonkers. Climbed on the driftwood crashed face first into the top, then on the sides, then off a fern. I ended up turning her lights off.

Crash test dummies


----------

